# Rclab



## hermanp (Apr 25, 2003)

I ended up with some RCLAB TC's,anybody tell me anything about them,Thanks


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Seaball, line one, seaball, line one.....


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah, I've had, and still have, a few of these cars. They are definitely original cars. The latest, GT3, has all the necessary adjustments to fine tune and should still be competitive today. Here are some links to obtain more information. PM me if you have any detailed questions.

http://www.rclab.com
http://www.rclab.co.uk
http://www.modeltech.co.uk

I also have tons of parts for these if needed.


----------



## hermanp (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks,I received 2 allready built and have 2 that have not been built coming,I guess I'll give em a try.what do you recommend for stock gearing?
Are they out of businness/once again,Thanks


----------

